
Venezuela President Maduro 'survives drone attack' - munin
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-45073385
======
jonathankoren
Did this even happen? Initial reports were that firefighters on the scene were
disputing that a drone attack even happened, but rather a gas tank exploded in
a kitchen in a building across the street. (You can see the building in the
above link.) See at the 7:10 reporting mark in
[https://apnews.com/db760dac560840309cd320648ba12c9a](https://apnews.com/db760dac560840309cd320648ba12c9a)

Also, there was a report that journalists were arrested immediately after the
explosion. Which seems rather odd.
[https://twitter.com/jake_hanrahan/status/1025905621646929920...](https://twitter.com/jake_hanrahan/status/1025905621646929920?s=21)

~~~
dredmorbius
The confusion, uncertainty, deeniability, and allegations possible make such
attacks, or claims of them, particularly destabilising.

The root of "war" is the German _verwirren_ :

 _" to confuse, perplex"), from PIE _ wers- (1) "to confuse, mix up". Cognates
suggest the original sense was "to bring into confusion."*

[https://www.etymonline.com/word/war](https://www.etymonline.com/word/war)

Mission accomplished.

~~~
stan_rogers
No, _verwirren_ comes from the same root, it's not the source of _war_. Your
statement is the etymological equivalent of saying that humans descended from
modern chimpanzees.

------
malloryerik
Can drones be stopped? They have the potential to wage campaigns of automated
political violence.

I see companies trying to protect against them, like Dedrone [1] -- how
effective are these?

I imagine most here have seen it, but if not, you must see the slaughterbots
video. [2]

[1] [https://www.dedrone.com/](https://www.dedrone.com/)

[2] [https://youtu.be/9CO6M2HsoIA](https://youtu.be/9CO6M2HsoIA)

~~~
dingo_bat
I am assuming you are talking about countering drones in a civilian, non-war
setting. Because drones are no use in a war against any nation with any
semblance of an air force at all.

~~~
anoncoward111
Ummm all sides have been using quadcopters and RC planes in the Syrian Civil
War for years now

------
abdulhaq
The soldiers were probably not carrying live rounds and taking cover was the
right thing to do.

------
kpil
Seems to be a fair amount of desinformation going on.

Why does the soldier in the right part of the picture fall, seemingly
handlessly? I'm pretty sure gas explosions in a nearby house don't do that.

~~~
jonathankoren
There's no point to that type of speculation. Maybe got pushed. Maybe he
fainted. I was at a concert a couple of weeks ago, and the guy standing in
front of me just suddenly fell over backwards unconscious. Things happen. You
can't tell from either angle I've seen.

------
zyxzevn
The media dramatically misinforms us about Venezuela:

[https://youtu.be/_fV-C1Ag5sI](https://youtu.be/_fV-C1Ag5sI)

And calls for war with "humour".

I must be old, but it looks similar to me as the "humour" that Germany had
before invading Poland.

~~~
nonbel
I was interested in whatever his point was, and I can see why including some
video from the show is helpful since thats whats being referenced. However, it
just takes too long for video to convey the info. Just not the right format to
keep my attention.

EDIT:

And no, adding more "excitement" to the video is not going to help

~~~
lozenge
YouTube pays more for longer videos, hence the format of making a point
repeatedly and only adding new information as rarely as possible during the
video.

~~~
nonbel
This is very relevant, thanks.

------
davidgrenier
I'm on Chrome 68, how do I prevent bbc.com from playing videos automatically?

Thanks.

~~~
Markoff
settings/site settings/media/autoplay

